# Hello from Canada



## Kiltedmapleleaf (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Brethren,

I am the SW of Canada Lodge 532, Grand lodge of Canada in the province of Ontario.

Yes our lodge name is Canada! and also our grand lodge was the "original" grand lodge of Canada in the days of British rule, after the other provinces started their own Grand Lodges, the province of Ontario continued to use the title of Grand lodge of Canada with the addition of "in the province of Ontario"

As I said i am the present SW of our Lodge and all being well I hope to take the chair of King Solomon in October 2011.

I came across this site by chance and have spent a couple of weeks reading some very interesting arcticles, and decided it was time to become a member.

S & F,  Kiltedmapleleaf


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 27, 2010)

Kiltedmapleleaf,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## mark! (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 28, 2010)

Greetings!  Good to hear from our Canadian Brethren.  Welcome!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## peace out (Nov 29, 2010)

Howdy, kiltedmapleleaf.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello brother!  Canada Lodge, GL of Canada, O Canada national anthem.  Brother that pretty much says it all.  I'd say you have your Maple Leaves in a row.

Love your country.  Spent lots of time in Guelph, Calgary, and Edmonton on business and enjoy the hospitality. You are a truly blessed man.

Have a happy holiday season!


----------



## NickGarner (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!

 It is great to have you on the board. Having brothers from other countries and jurisdictions join in discussion always add to the fun.


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 28, 2010)

Howdy from the opposite end of the earth; Houston


----------

